# Wake up Wal-mart Commercial!!



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

I was JUST watching the news this morning when a commercial came on complaining about Wal-mart's practices - MIC, tainted snacks, sweat-shops, blah, blah, blah...we've heard it all before (though this is the first time I've seen it on the telly).

But then, like magic, there was a Wal-Mart commercial immediately to follow, bragging about their low prices and making Christmas better for your family this year. uke

It was awesome. Couldn't have been more in your face!







: Who ever paired those two commercials this morning...







: You made my day.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Heya MG!


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Eco!!!







:


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
I was JUST watching the news this morning when a commercial came on *complaining*about Wal-mart's practices - MIC, tainted snacks, sweat-shops, blah, blah, blah...we've heard it all before (though this is the first time I've seen it on the telly).

But then, like magic, there was a Wal-Mart commercial immediately to follow, bragging about their low prices and making Christmas better for your family this year. uke

It was awesome. Couldn't have been more in your face!







: Who ever paired those two commercials this morning...







: You made my day.










It doesnt matter how many people bitch and moan about what wal mart does. People INCLUDING ME are going to shop there. I like that I can get 2 liters of pop for 60 goddamn cents. The fact of the matter is unless you have inconclusive photographic evidence that Wal-Mart uses sweat shop labor (and they don't necessarily make their own shit, they could just order it from (insert third world country here) you have no say whatsoever. Regardless, you really have no say about sweatshops. From here you can do nothing and in that country if you say shit you would probably be put to death. Different country, different laws. Trying to force people to believe what you want them to has a name. Its called fascism, bitch. People who say "it ruins small businesses"
I have seen small businesses flourish even with a Wal-Mart. In my town there is currently a Wal-Mart, An Aldis, A Sullivans, a soon to be Wallgreens and a soon to be Super Wal-Mart. All of these stores support themselves. I dont really know how Sullivans does because they dont hire enough people (****ing serious, 20 random employees wandering about, 1 ****ing lane open. And so what if Wal-Mart doesn't want unions? Different strokes for different folks. Noone is forcing these people to work for Wal-Mart.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh. The Wal*Mart commercial that is really bugging me is the one where the mom is saying how she has to get "two of everything" because apparently she can't control her little brats and they fight over stuff they have to share.

If those were my kids behaving like that, they'd be lucky to get their own TOOTHBRUSHES until they straightened up.


----------



## ediesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
Ugh. The Wal*Mart commercial that is really bugging me is the one where the mom is saying how she has to get "two of everything" because apparently she can't control her little brats and they fight over stuff they have to share.

If those were my kids behaving like that, they'd be lucky to get their own TOOTHBRUSHES until they straightened up.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
Ugh. The Wal*Mart commercial that is really bugging me is the one where the mom is saying how she has to get "two of everything" because apparently she can't control her little brats and they fight over stuff they have to share.

*If those were my kids behaving like that, they'd be lucky to get their own TOOTHBRUSHES until they straightened up*.











Discipline, commercial lady. It's your friend.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Are mine posts being hidden?
Censoring the truth? Afraid of whats real?


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

O/T -- the WM commercial I hate is the one where they play Carol of the Bells and light up all the tills. Ugh.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

What commercial was it that was complaining about w-m?


----------

